# Northernlights play: Hello Hello Turn Your Video on...



## crossie (11. Februar 2003)

hehehe...
na gut, nicht wirklich titelgetreu....aber es bringt es auf den punkt.

videosession?

interesse?

termin?


  
also mit videosession meine ich videos schaun, (noch) nicht selbermachen.... 

sprung 4+5, kranked 2-4, third down, ride to the hills, ????

greetz
crossie


----------



## fez (11. Februar 2003)

*hechlhechl*

Da hatten wirs am WE auch schon davon... Davon dass du wohl die grösste Sammlung an Bike-Pornos hast. Bernhard und ich haben dann (selbstverständlich ohne den Genannten darüber zu unterrichten) uns entschiden die ganze Veranstaltung im Eigenheim von Dr. sir Marcus abzuhalten. Dafür würden die gesammelten Northernlights für Wein, Weib (bzw. Video) und Gesang sorgen. Zudem erkärte Marcus, dass von seinem Hauseingang ein mordsmässiger Drop in den Garten seines Untermieters führen würde (oder so ähnlich) - den sollten wir dann natürlich erstbehüpfen.

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milamber (11. Februar 2003)

wartet bitte bis zum 28. Feb. Dann bin ich auch dabei


----------



## liebesspieler (11. Februar 2003)

new world disorder 1-3, jib ?


----------



## fez (11. Februar 2003)

"3 Schwarze kämpfen im Tunnel".

Aber nur schwarz-weiss :-(


----------



## crossie (11. Februar 2003)

tarnael : stimmt hatte ich vergessen.....


p.s.: da ist mir doch gerade noch ne problematik eingefallen...ich hab alle filme nur auf CD.... für pc. hab noch nich me ne ahnung ob die auch auf Mac laufen...wegen den codecs...

und auf vhs überspielen wird nix-


greetz
croissant


----------



## Trailrider79 (12. Februar 2003)

@crossie:

wenn du sowieso mitm auto hinfährst, dann kannste ja auch gleich deinen rechner mitnehmen;-)
sollte ich zu gegebenem zeitpunkt im badnerland sein, werde ich mich auch mal zu den northernlights gesellen, fühl mich ja immer noch so als halbes;-)


----------



## fez (12. Februar 2003)

Wenn man keine silbernen Löffel klaut, ist man Northernlight auf Lebenszeit !

Voraussetzung dafür ist unter anderem:  
- die Teilnahme am öffentlichen Disput im Forum.
- Immerwährender Einsatz zur Verbreitung des legendären Rufs der Northernlights im neuen Aufenthaltsland.
- Pflege und Verbesserung der Kontakte etwaiger lokaler Gruppen mit den Northernlights.
- Teilnahme am Northernlights BB (Bike & Barbecue) - Treffen (dieses Jahr voraussichtlich im Sommer auf der Teufelsmühle)

Gruss Frank


----------



## Trailrider79 (12. Februar 2003)

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt:

- connection hab ich schon hergestellt, leider wollte sich immer nur tarnael aufraffen, um mit den ulmer jungs wildbad zu rocken, aber das ändert sich hoffentlich noch *neidischaufskonablick*

-verbreitung habe ich auch schon versucht, zumindest gibts ja die bilder der damaligen mahlberg-tour auf meiner hp;-)

- Northern-lights barbeceue geht klar, wenn ich net grad irgendwo im ausland stecke, also ab mitte des sommers wird das wohl der fall sein;-)

und damit ich bis zum barbeceue net vverhungert bin, geh ich jetzt mal in die mensa, lecker-billig-futter zu mir führen;-)


----------



## Wooly (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *
> ... da ist mir doch gerade noch ne problematik eingefallen...ich hab alle filme nur auf CD.... für pc. hab noch nich me ne ahnung ob die auch auf Mac laufen...wegen den codecs...
> *



als normale mpgs auf CD gebrannt oder als VCD´s? VCD kann mein DVD Player abspielen, anders herum müten wir es einfach mal versuchen, normalerweise kein Problem.

mfg Marcus


----------



## crossie (12. Februar 2003)

teils VCD, teils normales mpg, teils DivX.....großteils......

aber sonst egal, dann schlepp ich einfach meinen pc mit-....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von croissant _
> *aber sonst egal, dann schlepp ich einfach meinen pc mit-.... *



jupp, wird wohl am einfachsten sein ;-))


----------



## Froschel (12. Februar 2003)

wann habt ihr denn gedacht die vonderBrüstungspringundVideoNight zu starten??


----------



## crossie (23. Februar 2003)

threadmalwiederausgrab.



also ? was neues? oder tot?


greetz
croissant


----------



## nkwd (23. Februar 2003)

ich wär sogar auch dabei, wenn wirs net unbedingt zw. 27.2.-3.3. oder am 10.3. machen würden.....
damits endlich mal mit dem "Echter-Biker-Werden" klappt


----------



## cle (25. Februar 2003)

wann steigt das ganze denn, würd nämlich auch gerne kommen, wenn ich als mann aus dem süden dazu darf.
und wo soll das sein?


----------



## Wooly (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cle _
> *wann steigt das ganze denn, würd nämlich auch gerne kommen, wenn ich als mann aus dem süden dazu darf.
> und wo soll das sein? *



klar darfst du. Allerdings sind bei mir die nächsten Wochenenden wahrscheinlich zu wg. Arbeit, Musikmesse und Skiurlaub, aber ich glotze nachher noch mal in den Kalender.

Stattfinden würd es im schönen Ebersteinburg, das liegt über Baden-Baden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cle (25. Februar 2003)

na dann mal los,


----------



## crossie (28. Februar 2003)

*push*



wie wo und wann?


wie= äääh
wo= bei herrn thiel
wann= ???


v o r s c h  l ä g e ?


----------



## fez (28. Februar 2003)

bisschen schwierig im Moment - ich bin nächste Woche Mittwoch bis Sonntag weg in Urlaub.


----------



## nkwd (1. März 2003)

ich würd vorschlagen, daß wir das mal unter der Woche abends machen...
momentan gehts bei mir auch net, aber ca Mitte März wär ok und dann wieder ab dem 9. April (dann bin ich mit allen Klausuren fertig)


----------



## crossie (4. März 2003)

*muh*



 


hier tut sich ja nix mehr. genauso wie beim sevenhills-thread. schade.


naja what shall...


----------



## Trailrider79 (4. März 2003)

wie denn auch ohne bike;-)

und damits net zum offtopic mutiert:
bin grad beim liebesspieler und wir haben uns doch grad sündig JIB und Sprung5 angeschaut;-)


----------



## Wooly (4. März 2003)

croissant, so in 2-3 Wochen sehen wir glaube ich Licht bzw. Bike Filme ;-))) sobald ich einen Termin habe, der mir passt und den Studenten, werde ich sofort einen geharnischten Aufruf posten, keine Bange.


----------



## nkwd (5. März 2003)

2-3 Wochen könnte sogar bei mir passen - dann wirds noch was mit der Umerziehung von nkwd zum "echten Biker"


----------



## Wooly (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nkwd _
> *2-3 Wochen könnte sogar bei mir passen - dann wirds noch was mit der Umerziehung von nkwd zum "echten Biker"  *



na da müssen wir noch ein paar Mal in die Pfalz ... aber das wird schon ;-)))


----------



## crossie (18. März 2003)

**push**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (18. März 2003)

ich bin zu allem Schandtaten bereit. Sag mal, siehst Du eine Möglichkeit an JIB ranzukommen ? Wird ja überall hoch gelobt....


----------



## crossie (18. März 2003)

hab ich doch schon..... 



hier noch ma ne filmliste:

*
Kranked 2-4
New World Disorder 1-3
Ride to the Hills
JIB
Chain Reaction 2 & 3
Chainsmoke 2
Sprung 4 & 5
Third Down
Ethnies Forward
* 

glaub ich hab noch was vergessen...aber soviel können wir eh ned an einem abend schaun 


greetz
croissant


----------



## fez (19. März 2003)

doch Nachmittags oder früher Abend treffen. Ich will die nämlich ALLE sehen, wenn ich schon einmal die Chance habe !!!


----------



## nkwd (19. März 2003)

wann überhaupt?


----------



## Froschel (31. Juli 2003)

nachdem ja der Herr Marcus ja nun endlich wieder unter seinen Eidgenossen weilt, krame ich mal aus der verstaubten Fredkiste die VideoNorthernlightssession aus. Wie siehts denn aus, wollen wirs anpacken mit Wein, Video(leider kein Weib) und gesang  ??? 
Und natürlich mit Terassenjumping......


----------



## Trailrider79 (31. Juli 2003)

ja gerne;-)

aber das terassenjumping lass ich mal lieber bleiben, es geht zwar aufwärts, aber so fit bin ich dann doch noch net 

schlag mal nen termin vor, ich bin anpassungsfähig;-)

@fez: hast den dvd-player mittlerweile zum laufen gebracht oder hast nen neuen fernseher oder...?


----------



## Froschel (31. Juli 2003)

den Termin muß halt der Herr Marcus machen,bei dem solls ja dann auch stattfinden  der hat nämlich ein prädestiniertes Anwesen dafür.


----------



## crossie (31. Juli 2003)

hehe hab noch ein video mehr  SOULRIDE


----------



## Trailrider79 (31. Juli 2003)

@bernhard: ich vergaß 

@croissant: guuuuuut 


dann soll der herr marcus mal nen termin vorschlagen;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (31. Juli 2003)

Durlacco ?

Habe nämlich auch einen DVD-Player nebst einem Fernseher der alle 10 Min. einen kräftigen Schlag auf den Rücken benötigt....


----------



## Froschel (1. August 2003)

Durlecho auch ok. Wenn Bier in rauhen mengen fließt


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. August 2003)

Unter drei Bedingungen:

1. mit Grillen* (als balkon-, garten- und terrassenloser Mensch muß ich jede Gelegenheit nutzen)!

2. Begutachtung der "Mittelerde-Drops"!

3. Wenn 1 und 2 nicht erfüllbar, schließe ich mich ersatzweise Bernhards Forderung an!

Wie wäre es mit meinem Terminvorschlag vom Elsass-Fred, dem 14. August (weil am 7. kann ich nicht)?

Gruß


* gemeint ist: "barbecue", nicht die Viecher!


----------



## fez (1. August 2003)

mit 9. August. Dann könnten wir auch die Turmberg-Trails befahren - danach heftiges Grillen + Hopfenkaltschale + DVD-Orgie. 
14. August ist nix bei mir. Vielleicht früher - 11. oder 12.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. August 2003)

9. geht bei mir leider nicht! Dann wäre ich für 11. oder 12. oder ich bin wieder nicht dabei, bääääähhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. August 2003)

Was ist nu mit 11. oder 12.? 

@ fez
Wenn's bei euch nur Do geht, dann macht es halt - dann müsst ihr mir aber die DVDs hinterher mal ausleihen!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (2. August 2003)

9. august is bubu. am 8ten hab ich zeugnisübergabe und am 9-10, is streetsession in stuttgart. aber 11ter oder so würd mir auch passen...


----------



## Froschel (5. August 2003)

*wie sieht`s denn nu aus ???* 

wann soll die Party steigen  

 wir müssen ja auch noch`n paar Sachen für unser CdlSWE(Col de la..........WE) klären z.B.:

1.welcher Zeltplatz
2.welche Tour und wo treffen mit den Nachzüglern
3.wer fährt mit wem im Auto
4.wer fährt überhaupt mit
5.wieviel Bier mitnehmen .... usw.....

den bald is ja der Fezulek im U-laub und dann i.


----------



## Der Schwimmer (5. August 2003)

Hi, 

bin in der nächsten Zeit unterwegs.
Plant einfach los, ich mache dann einfach mit. 
Hätte gerne mitgegrillt;(

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## fez (5. August 2003)

könnte klappen.
Wer kommt jetzt alles (blicke nicht mehr so richtig durch ... die Hitze...) ?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. August 2003)

Kann am 11. oder am 12. - und soooo heiß ist es ja auch nicht; gehe jedenfalls nachher radln!

Gruß


----------



## Froschel (5. August 2003)

bin auch dabei. Grillen wir dann auch oder glotzen wir nur die DVD`s 
Wenn grillen, dann kann ja jeder sein eigenes Gedingens mitbringen. Sollen wir auch Cerveza mitbringen?

*und außerdem ist es sooooo heiß!*


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. August 2003)

Grillgutselbermitbring und Keggy(s) oder so auch - wäre kein Problem ...

Wieviel Stunden Bike-Videos/DVDs kriegen wir denn zusammen? 

Recht kühl heute, oder?


----------



## fez (5. August 2003)

Bier halte ich vorrätig - bringe jeder eine Kleinigkeit seines Lieblingsgrillgutes mit z.B. vegetarische Tofu Würstchen, Vegetarischer Spirulana-Meeralgen-Fleisch-Ersatz und veganisches Nachtschatten-Grillgemüse


----------



## liebesspieler (5. August 2003)

ich überlege mir seit einiger zeit ernsthaft irgendwann mal nach norwegen auszuwandern, da mich diese nordischen länder eh faszinieren. soviel nebenbei zum thema HEISS!


----------



## fez (5. August 2003)

Wer im Alter Sport treibt, riskiert weniger Unfälle als bei Inaktivität
Unfallchirurgen betreuen vor allem untrainierte ältere Menschen in Ihren Praxen

Von den Patienten, die heute in unfallchirurgischen Kliniken behandelt werden, sind 40 Prozent über 60 Jahre alt. Für die erhöhte Verletzungsgefahr sind allerdings nicht sportliche Aktivitäten ursächlich. Denn das weitaus größere Unfallrisiko haben körperlich inaktive Senioren, die in der Mehrheit sind.

Viel häufiger als die sportlich aktiven Senioren sind es die untrainierten Älteren, die über die Teppichkante stolpern und dann zum Unfallchirurgen kommen, sagte Professor Kuno Weise von der BG-Unfallklinik Tübingen auf einer Pressekonferenz während der 66. Jahrestagung der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Unfallchirurgie in Berlin. Bei ihnen mangele es an Koordination und Muskelkraft. Das erhöhe das Sturzrisiko. Hinzu komme häufig eine Osteoporose.

Unbestritten ist heute der präventive und zum Teil auch therapeutische Nutzen von Sport im Alter. Ein gewisses Verletzungsrisiko könne man dafür in Kauf nehmen, so Weise, zumal körperlich aktive Ältere nach Verletzungen erfahrungsgemäß wesentlich schneller wieder auf den Beinen seien als ihre unsportlichen Altersgenossen.

Besonders für Ältere zu empfehlen seien ungefährliche Sportarten wie Walking, Schwimmen und mit Einschränkungen auch Radfahren. "Wer ein Leben lang noch nicht Rad gefahren ist, sollte auch nicht unbedingt mit 50 damit anfangen", meinte der Unfallchirurg. Auch das Training an Heimsportgeräten sei für Ältere immer noch besser als gar keine Bewegung. Wichtig sei hier allerdings die richtige Anleitung, um Überforderungen zu vermeiden.

Treten bei Älteren Sportverletzungen auf, sind häufiger als bei Jüngeren die oberen Extremitäten betroffen: häufig sind proximale Humerusfrakturen, Radiusfrakturen und gelenknahe Oberschenkelbrüche.

Die Sportart mit der höchsten Verletzungsrate sei bei älteren Menschen interessanterweise das - gerade bei Senioren besonders beliebte - Golfspiel, gefolgt von Skilanglauf, Tennis und Jogging. Nach Weises Erfahrungen werde gerade Golf häufig von Älteren gewählt, bei denen schon gewisse körperliche Einschränkungen etwa durch eine Endoprothese bestehen. Ein angepaßtes und ausgleichendes Training sei hier besonders wichtig, um Überlastungsschäden und Verletzungen zu vermeiden. Wie bei allen sportlichen Aktivitäten im Alter sollte übertriebener Ehrgeiz vermieden werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (5. August 2003)

dafür ist es dadorten ein 3/4 Jahr dunkel und schweinekalt - aber wer`s mag...


----------



## liebesspieler (5. August 2003)

ICH ICH ICH! mir macht kälte und 'dreckswetter' nichts aus, ganz im gegenteil. ich bin eher so das modell kimi 'iceman' raikkönen, aber leider besitzt mein körper nicht die fähigkeit des sommerschlafs


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Besonders für Ältere zu empfehlen seien ungefährliche Sportarten wie Walking, Schwimmen und mit Einschränkungen auch Radfahren. "Wer ein Leben lang noch nicht Rad gefahren ist, sollte auch nicht unbedingt mit 50 damit anfangen", meinte der Unfallchirurg. *



Mir doch egal - ich fahr heute 'ne Runde!


Seh ich das richtig: der 11. ist gebongt, NL-Teilnehmer bringen Grillgut für den Eigenbedarf mit, lauwarme Cervisia ist vorhanden, Fahrradfilme ebenso? Kann man dann dem Gastgeber sonstwas Gutes tun?


----------



## Trailrider79 (5. August 2003)

also am 11. wär ich dabei, kommendes wochenende, also der 9. bin ich net da, muß mir mal wieder mein radl in ulm anschauen und ne gedenkfeier abhalten;-) aber so wie es aussieht is der 9. ja eh gestorben
ich meld mich hiermit mal definitiv für grillen und dvd's guggn an, solange es net am wochenende is;-)


----------



## Wooly (6. August 2003)

Hallo Kinder,

ich wäre auf jeden Fall auch dabei. Karlsruhe ist strategisch natürlich für die meisten am günstigsten, ich würde aber auch weiterhin meine kleine Hütte bei baden baden zur Verfügung stellen, natürlich incl. Grill & DVD etc.


----------



## Triple F (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *Hallo Kinder,
> 
> ich wäre auf jeden Fall auch dabei. Karlsruhe ist strategisch natürlich für die meisten am günstigsten, ich würde aber auch weiterhin meine kleine Hütte bei baden baden zur Verfügung stellen, natürlich incl. Grill & DVD etc. *



11. wäre etwas ungeschickt, da ich am SA wieder nach Freiburg muss, deswegen stimme ich für Ebersteinburg (?), dass wäre für mich günstiger. 

Außerdem wollte ich schon immer mit dem Turnhallenwart einen heben.



> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *z.B. vegetarische Tofu Würstchen, Vegetarischer Spirulana-Meeralgen-Fleisch-Ersatz und veganisches Nachtschatten-Grillgemüse  *


DANKE!!! Schön, dass du an mich denkst..


3F


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. August 2003)

Also Montag abend nach Baden-Baden zum Grillfest und Video gucken macht mich nicht so an, weil Dienstag morgens mein Wecker um 6:30 Uhr piepst.!

Also entweder unter der Woche in KA oder am Wochenende in BAD ...


----------



## fez (7. August 2003)

so leid mir das tut - aber mir ist Montag Abend nach BB auch zu viel Akt. Am Samstag oder Sonntag-Nachmittag bzw. Abend gerne - was meinen die anderen bzw. the Dentist und der Haupt-DVD-Dealer Croissant ?


----------



## Froschel (7. August 2003)

*......hilfe wir versinken im Chaos.....*man könnte auch am Sonntag ne Runde Bike, hüpfen, Trailen und anschließend Blaualgen jagen. Dann lecker GrilliGrilli machen und dann ab vor die Glotze.

Was halten die wehrten Herren und leider keine Damen davon ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. August 2003)

... ich war jetzt auf 11. gepolt! Dieses WE habe ich leider keine Zeit ...

Aber wenn ihr euch einig werdet, dann machts halt dieses WE, sonst klappt das ja nie (und ausleihen kann ich die DVDs ja hoffentlich immer mal!) ...

Gruß
Schwitzspecht

p.s.:
war am Dienstag meine Hausrunde fahren - fands gar nicht so schlimm. Und ab 19 Uhr waren tatsächlich noch andere "Gestörte" (wie ich) unterwegs!


----------



## Trailrider79 (7. August 2003)

wie schon geagt, bin ich dieses wochenende auch net da. unter der woche is eigentlich kein problem, egal wo

gruß jörg


----------



## fez (7. August 2003)

das hat doch so keinen Sinn - hab weiter oben geschaut: am 9./10 isch de Crossie schdriede in Schduddgard, bei de Kesslschwobe.
Also belassen wir den Termin beim 11., oder ?

Sorry Triple...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. August 2003)

Kann jetzt am 11. doch nicht!

Halt, stop!!! War ein Scheeeeeeeerz!!!
Von mir aus gerne: 11.08.2003

Wir werden ja nicht gerad 5 Stunden Bikevideos gucken (oder doch?) - dann könnte man doch Teil II der Videosession beim Marcus machen und vorher radln ...

Gruß

p.s.:
Bei mir im Büro hats jetzt mindestens 65° Celsius - gehe mich heute abend am Wattkopf abkühlen!


----------



## Triple F (7. August 2003)

Also ich seh das so wie Wolfgang.

Wenn´s bei euch paßt, dann Klappe zu, Affe tot. Wir doktern schon sooo lange an nem Termin ´rum. Jetzt bringen wir (oder besser: ihr  ) die Sache mal unter Dach und Fach...

3F, der das Allgemeinwohl über sein Wohl stellt


----------



## Froschel (7. August 2003)

ok 11. beim Fezulek, dem Marcus müssen wir dann ne vegetarische Wurst spendieren weil er ja so weit anreisen muß. 

Was macht denn das Radlervolk so am WE zwecks Trailschreddern und plaschieplanschie und so ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (7. August 2003)

ich werde wahrscheinlich auch mein Wohl unter das unserer Gemeinschaft stellen und einen mörderischen (aber echt !!!) Frühstart hinlegen um 
*FÜR EUCH !!!*  den Trail von der Hornisgrinde in Richtung Schönmünzach zu erkunden.

Fez, Nord-Schwawa-Trailscout im heiligen Auftrag der NORTHERNLIGHTS


----------



## Froschel (8. August 2003)

also wenn der Frühstart um 9.00 Uhr ist, und das ist ja wirklich schon brutal Frühstart, dann bin ich dabei das neue Traileldorado zu erkunden.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. August 2003)

@ fez
Geht das jetzt klar am Monatg? Um welche Uhrzeit? Irgendwas mitbringen? 

Bin wahrscheinlich erst wieder Montag früh "on" und heute bis ca. 15 Uhr!

Schönes Wochenende an alle!


----------



## Wooly (8. August 2003)

ok, also am Montag beim Fez kein problem, sag doch mal für alle was wir noch mitbringen sollen, und wo wie was Sonntag ich will mit auch gerne Frühstart Horningsgrinde hallo !!!


----------



## fez (8. August 2003)

1. bezüglich Grillerei: Ab ca. 20.00 kann selbstmitgebachtes rohes FLEISCH und ähnlich Colesterin-verseuchtes Zeugs gegrillt werden. Den Biervorrat werde ich noch auffüllen, Salat kann ich machen wie letztesmal...

2. Hornisgrinde-Erkundung: eigentlich wollte ich ja einen echten Frühstart (d.h. spätestens 7.00 AM in Schönmünzach starten...). Aber wenn jetzt das Interesse so gross ist... 
Werde mal versuchen was die Familie dazu meint wenn ich dann doch später komme ... ich kann noch nix genaues sagen ob ich nun dabei sein werde...

Gruss Frank (Breezer-Gewinn-in-Hope-M4-Tauscher)


----------



## fez (8. August 2003)

Lasst uns die Hornis grinden !!!


----------



## fez (11. August 2003)

1. Grillerei startet schon 19.30
2. Triple F kommt jetzt doch

Cheers bis heut Abend !


----------



## fez (11. August 2003)

Croissant ????

Liebesspieler ????


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *Triple F kommt jetzt doch*



Oh Gottogottogott!

@ 3F
Welche Hausnummer hat denn deine Freundin gewohnt? Ein Freund von mir hat sich in Nummer 22 eine 2-Z-Wohnung angeschaut ...

@ fez/Bernhard
Was war denn jetzt mit "grinding the hornet", oder so?

Bis später!


----------



## Wooly (11. August 2003)

Fezbub, wie war denn nochmal deine Adresse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (11. August 2003)

Tel. 49 89 48

Zu finden ca. 300m unterhalb der Talstation der Turmbergbahn.

Marcus - falls du die Tel. Nr. des Triple F hast, ruf ihn doch mal an, er wollte wissen ob Du von Ebersteinburg oder von Karlsruhe kommst.

Hast Du was vom Croissant gehört ?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. August 2003)

Endlich hats mal geklappt und schon war der Initiator, Croissant, nicht dabei. Wir hatten trotzdem Spaß beim Grillen und dank Trailrider gabs dann sogar noch Bike-Videos zum Gucken*! Komischerweise haben sich die beiden NL-Tourenhunde dafür allerdings weniger interessiert (hätten ja auch was dazu lernen können).

Alles in allem muß ich zu den Videos sagen: nix, was man nicht schon selber am Haustrail gedroppelt ist, ich schwör!
Naja den Looping vielleicht oder den Backflip oder den einen oder anderen 12-Meter-Drop oder ....

Grazie an die Gastgeber(in)
Wolfgang

* die Glotze musste auch nur zwei, drei Schläge auf den hinterkopf aushalten


----------



## Triple F (12. August 2003)

Die Meute beim Grillen !
Man beachte die Tofu-Würstchen


----------



## Triple F (12. August 2003)

" Tut nix! Will nur spielen..."  

"Unsere" Tourenhunde sind sich nicht ganz einig...
Soll man, falls der Sprung etwas länger geht wie erwartet und man den Landepunkt nicht ganz im Visier hat, *zuerst nach oben oder nach unten pumpen?*


----------



## Triple F (12. August 2003)

* FEZ = Fernseher & Elektronik Zerstörer*


----------



## Triple F (12. August 2003)

Große Augen bei diversen Drops,Gabs ´n Chrashz!!


----------



## fez (13. August 2003)

Irre 


*PUMPEEEEEEN !!*


----------



## Trailrider79 (13. August 2003)

soooo,

jetzt bin ich auch mal wieder online, nachdem ich mir erst diverse patches wegen dieses schönen windows-wurms besorgen mußte, aaaarrrrrrgggghhhhh 

schön war's beim grillen, nochmal ein DANKE an den herrn gastgeber, es hat uns an nichts gemangelt 

eigentlich jkönnte man ja schon mal so gediegen den näcsten termin ins auge fassen, dann beim marcus auf der burg, oder wie war das? kenn mich bei euren immobiliengeschichten net so wirklich aus 

gruß jörg


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Trailrider79 _
> *es hat uns an nichts gemangelt*



Naja, mir würde da schon was einfallen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. August 2003)

Hier ist übigens der Trail-Parcours in Schömberg´, von dem 3F erzählt hat: http://www.schoemberg.de/index.shtml?SingleTrailParcours

Könnte man ja auch mal in eine Tourenplanung mit reinnehmen!


----------



## Trailrider79 (13. August 2003)

hatte den ganzen tag bis zum grillen noch nix gegessen, also mir hat das bier eigentlich so ohne grundlage gereicht 

aber stimmt schon, so richtig zum wegballern war's zu wenig 

was fällt dir sonst noch ein?


----------



## Triple F (13. August 2003)

Yup, ein *DANKE! * kommt auch noch von mir...

@ fez:
Ich hoffe du hast den Mr.Brown, den ich vergessen habe, wohl temperiert und bei dieser Hitze probiert... 

@Schwarzspecht:
Ich bin gerade im Rechenzentrum und will mal ein paar Bilder hochladen, dann gibt´s mal ein paar Pix von der Strecke...


@Marcus:
Kannst ja schonmal erste Bierkalkulationen aufstellen.

Glaub der fez hat sich das schon recht überlegt... Stellt euch mal vor, wir alle gut angetrunken, von den Videos motiviert bis zu den Haarspitzen und dann sagt einer "Ey, der fez hat doch ein Stinky im Keller...".   Ich glaub, das hätte einige Folgen nach sich gezogen... 

Ach ja, wegen den Sternschnuppen..
Wir sind bis kurz vor den Mahlberg gefahren (weil in der Stadt zu hell), aber der MOND!!!!! hat den ganzen Himmel ausgeleuchtet. So 5,6 Stück haben wir erkennen können.

3F


----------



## Triple F (14. August 2003)

WATERPUMPEE!


----------



## Froschel (14. August 2003)

...ich kann`s genau sehn, der hat auch ne Judy Race Gabel dran. 
Die sind halt echt Stark. Mit denen Pumpt sich`s auch viel leichter sag ich euch.


----------



## fez (14. August 2003)

lass jetzt übrigens den weissen Wal auch zum Strandbuggy mit 500 mm Federweg und superdicken Schlappen aufbocken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

